# High energy GSP's



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

and the monster :lol:

[img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/1127_tyson_further_processing_pictures_018_2.jpg


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's great Bob! So how's that sitting on the floor going for ya?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

I presume those are all from the same litter you kept? How old now?

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Here my boykin my kids locked him up :lol:










Mike they are 13 in July and they did good this year in Kansas

Chaws I have another couch its full too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't know you were a Boykin guy too! I've always been impressed by those little devils with some I've seen on other forums.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jesus Bob! How do you feed all those dogs?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chaws said:


> Didn't know you were a Boykin guy too! I've always been impressed by those little devils with some I've seen on other forums.


They are fun dogs and retrieveing maniacs.



> Jesus Bob! How do you feed all those dogs?


I've went to Exceed chicken and rice from Sams club about 27 bucks for a 44lb bag , about 2 bags a week. I dont have any other vices :lol: . at least that I will admit to


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I love it!


----------

